# glass milk lines



## .netDude (Nov 26, 2004)

Do any barns use glass pipelines anymore? I have a bit in the barn, just not sure if it's worth trying to sell, or to just let it hang there in case I ever find a use for it.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Definite museum piece.
If there is any out there it is from an old install. No new stuff being put in.
Horrid stuff to work with, uses the same nuts as the ones on the glass jars where the pipelines and milk pump connect. Never use a pipewrench on em....trust me.
Probably not worth the effort to take down and save. If it's out of the way, leave it alone.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

We still have glass pipeline in our dairy barn, but as it needs replaced we are replacing it with stainless steel. We now have about 1/2 and 1/2 SS and glass. I doubt many people would have a use for what you have in the barn. Soo prefer the SS.


----------



## Cotton Picker (Oct 10, 2008)

sammyd said:


> Definite museum piece.


I concur. 

Glass pipelines are of the overhead (high-line variety. They are also small, usually 1 1/2" Inside diameter. Most modern milking facilities will have a three inch, stainless steel, low-line, (between 24 and 30" up from the floor.)

The fault with overhead glass, is that it is much more prone to vacuum drop due to it's small diameter. This is caused by the expending of vacuum to lift the milk to the glass line. Also 'Slugging' of the milk in the line, as it is making it's way to the transfer pump. 

Vacuum drop is of concern, in that it predisposes the teat canal to bacterial infection, leading to mastitis:

http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/dairy/404-742/404-742.html#svd

Maybe you could make a hamster habitat out of them........

Just sayin'


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd say go ahead and try and sell it on craigslist (or whatever). Maybe a teaching facility would be interested in it (showing how the milk goes through the tubes), or maybe someone could make beer or wine in a small facility.

Back in 1996 we were looking for old equipment so we could set up a milk processing plant using glass bottles. Our bottle washer was built in the 30s (only two available in the US). One never knows what someone else might want.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Would think it would be hard to sell in northern areas. They REALLY don't like cold barns.


----------

